# Maybe...2013



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.firediving.com/halloween2013/maybe.htm
The back graveyard....


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

That's a great set up, and a great story to back it up.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a cool story line and set up!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL @ the cats luring neighborhood dogs into your pumpkin patch

Picture perfect set up and so atmospheric, too.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Very cool narrative. Really well put together.


----------

